# [FRAGE] Panoramaphoto



## TommyMo (26. März 2004)

hi!

ich hab eine nikon coolpix 5700 und möchte mich einmal an etwas neues heranwagen, und zwar würde ich gerne panoramaphotos schießen. 

das einzige was ich über panoramas weiß ist, dass ich ein stativ benötigen werde, und da stellt sich auch schon die erste frage:
Was muß ich beim kauf eines statives beachten? was bedeutet panoramakopf genau ich lese das bei den spezifikationen der stative ständig, aber ich kann mir - trotz suche - keinen reim darauf bilden was das überhaupt jetzt genau für ein feature sein soll. 

könnt ihr mir da ein wenig unter die arme greifen?

thx 
TOM


----------



## cater (26. März 2004)

Hallo Tom,

eigentlich reicht schon ein ganz "normales" Stativ mit dem du die Kamera horizontal nach links und rechts drehen kannst, sodass du Fotos machen kannst, die sich überlappen und Oben+Unten dieselbe Begrenzung haben. Diese Fotos kannst du dann mit einem Programm (z.B. PanoramaFactory) zusammenfügen lassen. Wichtig ist nur bei der Aufnahme, dass sich die Bilder etwas überlappen und somit etwas Spiel bleibt. Das Programm kannst du z.B. auf meiner Seite runterladen (hier  geht's direkt hin).

Am Besten du probierst es zuerst aus, bevor du dich für ein Stativ entscheidest. Mit einer ruhigen Hand geht es zur Not auch ohne Stativ. Mit bekommst du allerdings eine bessere Genauigkeit (überall gerader Horizont, kein Verwackeln etc.)

Ich habe ein Manfrotto Stativ mit Kugelkopf der sich drehen lässt, und an dem eine Gradskala ist, sodass ich nach den Aufnahmen ablesen kann, wieviel Grad ich fotografiert habe.

lg, Carlo


----------



## Bildermann (30. März 2004)

* Software zum Herstellen von Panoramas aus Einzelbildern *

*Ausgangsbilder:*






*fertiges Ergebnis:*






 *PanaVue* - ein englischsprachiges Programm mit den (meiner Meinung) besten Leistungsparametern
 *PhotoVista* - als 30-Tage-Testversion auch mit deutscher Benutzeroberfläche erhältlich
 *Panorama Factory* - als 30-Tage-Testversion auch mit deutscher Benutzeroberfläche erhältlich.

Alle Programme sind Shareware und lassen sich zeitlich limitiert kostenlos (meist) 30 Tage  testen.

Neben dem unabdingbarem und dem vor allem aber stabilen & feststehenden() Stativ benötigst Du noch außerdem einen speziellen relativ teueren Panoramakopf, der es erlaubt, um den Nodalpunkt zu schwenken und zu kippen. Der Drehpunkt sollte hierbei nämlich in der Ebene der Frontlinse des Objektives liegen, was der normale Kinokopf eines Statives KEINESFALLS ermöglicht.

Irgendwo habe ich auch einmal auf einer englischsprachigen Seite ein Angebot um die $ 50.- entdeckt. 

Eine Anleitung zum Selbstbau eines solchen Panoramakopfes findest Du  *HIER*.

Da ich aber meine Panoramafotos mit der speziellen (analogen) Panoramakamera  *NOBLEX* aus meiner Heimatstadt probelmlos meistere, kann ich Dir ansonsten nicht mehr weiterhelfen.

Hintergrundwissen sowie eine detaillierte Anleitung zum Herstellen von Panoramas aus Einzelbildern, von wo auch die oben gezeigten Demonstrationsbilder stammen, erhältst du  *HIER*.


----------

